# 100% disk usage after clean installing Windows 10



## freddiebox (Apr 18, 2015)

*Search Bar not working, and various lag in Photoshop*

I purchased a copy of Windows 10 Home x64 directly from Microsoft and had it put on a USB drive by using the download tool. The installation went fine, and so did the installation of the Windows 10 Gigabyte drivers. However, after installing my software and started using the new OS I noticed that software like Photoshop were extremely slow compared to Windows 7 and it even crashed a few times. In addition to that, the search bar also stopped working and I can't search for anything, it only showed the loading bar. Everything else seems to work just fine like games, but as soon as I launch Photoshop the program becomes very slow and will eventually crash. I'm using Photoshop CC 2015. Also, another question. Did Windows 10 remove the Experience Index, or System Rating which Windows 7 had?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As for the search bar, see if running SFC /scannow from the command prompt solves any issues. Let me know its response once finished.

Is Photoshop installed via Adobe Air?



> Did Windows 10 remove the Experience Index, or System Rating which Windows 7 had?


It was taken out after Windows 8.1.


----------



## freddiebox (Apr 18, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> As for the search bar, see if running SFC /scannow from the command prompt solves any issues. Let me know its response once finished.
> 
> Is Photoshop installed via Adobe Air?
> 
> ...


I actually fixed the original 100% disk usage issue I had, plus I also fixed the lag in Photoshop by downgrading it to the CC 2014 version. Still the search bar is not working, I still get the five little dots trying to find what I'm looking for. I performed a SFC /scannow and it found alot of errors and fixed them, but it didn't fix the search bar. And what about all of them other errors? Could I perhaps have a corrupt install of Windows 10? :/

CBS.log:
CBS


----------

